

With Gas Prices Less of a Worry, Buyers Pass Hybrid Cars By - mhvjychtcytd
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/automobiles/wheels/with-gas-prices-less-of-a-worry-buyers-pass-hybrids-cars-by.html?_r=0

======
jgoewert
Forgetting that prices will start going up again soon, buyers put their hands
over their eyes and buy gas guzzlers.

Gonna stick with my Prius and the 40+ mpg I get so that next year when all the
articles are sob stories about people with huge SUVs find their resale value
is junk because no one wants to fill it with $4 gas, I can have a good belly
laugh.

------
novelco
Just waiting for Google's self driving cars at this point :)

